# Sugar



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2015)

Trailer for film about sugar.  We all _know_ sugar is bad for us, but do you eat it anyway?


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 15, 2015)

Yup!!:d


----------



## Lara (Aug 15, 2015)

Guilty, but mindful. Ice cream is my downfall but I've got frozen seedless red grapes and frozen bananas on standby as we speak for those weak moments. Haven't had any soft drinks since I was a teenager.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm also guilty.  I know sugar is really bad for you, and that I feel better when I don't eat it.  I gave it up for six months once, except for honey on my porridge, and felt great.  But if I had to go the rest of my life without sugar, then shoot me now!


----------



## Don M. (Aug 15, 2015)

Sugar is like anything else....not really harmful if consumed in moderate quantities.  I small teaspoon in the morning coffee, or a couple of cookies for a quick afternoon snack, will not harm anyone so long as they don't overdo it.  The alternatives...such as these Artificial Sweeteners...can be much more harmful.  I noticed a few days ago that Diet Pepsi has quit using Aspartame to sweeten its beverage....they are switching to some other Chemical that will probably be just as "toxic".  Personally, I like Aspartame....I use it around the house and yard as an Ant Repellent.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 15, 2015)

I use sugar in moderation also. Cane sugar has a delicious taste besides the sweetness, unlike anything else.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree with Don M. Lots of people drink diet soda because they think the word "diet" gives it some magical healthy quality.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't know anyone that thinks the word 'diet' on a product gives it some _magical healthy quality_.  They buy diet products because they have less calories.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 15, 2015)

> Personally, I like Aspartame....I use it around the house and yard as an Ant Repellent



Yeah, and it's low calorie! :laugh:

People having a diet soda with a Big Mac and fries or with a hot fudge sundae ...less calories than regular soda. Whoop-do-doo.

Actually, many diabetics drink diet soda because their doctors recommend they do so. In these cases, it's not about less calories. But it's still soda and people are drinking a lot less of it - with and without sugar.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> They buy diet products because they have less calories.



Therein lies the problem.  Several research studies have shown that these diet sodas "trick" the receptors in the brain, and this results on people drinking far more of these Diet Soda's than they would a regular soda.  That's Great for Coke and Pepsi, but hardly does the persons health...or wallet...any good.  What good is "fewer calories, per can", if the person consumes substantially more "cans"?


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2015)

Don M. said:


> Therein lies the problem.  Several research studies have shown that these diet sodas "trick" the receptors in the brain, and this results on people drinking far more of these Diet Soda's than they would a regular soda.  That's Great for Coke and Pepsi, but hardly does the persons health...or wallet...any good.  What good is "fewer calories, per can", if the person consumes substantially more "cans"?



Yes I agree they are not good for your health.  But the diet sodas are usually 1 calorie.  Big difference between that and a regular soda.

And if you think the only sugar you eat is a spoon of it in coffee and a couple of cookies, you're not reading labels on your food.  It's all got sugar unless you are only eating fresh food.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 15, 2015)

If we avoided everything we liked but was bad for you what a dull and boring existence we would live.  I'll trade the pleasure for less longevity.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> If we avoided everything we liked but was bad for you what a dull and boring existence we would live.  I'll trade the pleasure for less longevity.



Very true.  But most people eat massive amounts of sugar not realizing how it affects them.  As well as your body it affects your emotions.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Very true.  But most people eat massive amounts of sugar not realizing how it affects them.  As well as your body it affects your emotions.



If it feels good, go for it.  I have outlived many of my friends, I have outlived the actuaries, something is gonna kill me, till then I'll do my best not to overdo most things but I intend to live and enjoy living.


----------



## Don M. (Aug 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yes I agree they are not good for your health.  But the diet sodas are usually 1 calorie.  Big difference between that and a regular soda.
> 
> And if you think the only sugar you eat is a spoon of it in coffee and a couple of cookies, you're not reading labels on your food.  It's all got sugar unless you are only eating fresh food.



Sugar is a natural substance...and I will take natural food additives over something dreamed up in a chemistry lab, every day.  Besides, I do enough physical work nearly every day to hold my weight right around 160lbs...exactly where I should be.  The sugar gives me some good energy to keep on going.  Besides, when I see how the ants are attracted to NutraSweet, I'm not sure I want to put that chemical in my body.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> If it feels good, go for it.  I have outlived many of my friends, I have outlived the actuaries, something is gonna kill me, till then I'll do my best not to overdo most things but I intend to live and enjoy living.



There's a tradeoff for most of these things.  I enjoy eating the sugar, a lot, but don't enjoy the effects.  One of which is weight gain.  Weight gain means I'm less fit and can't be as active which I enjoy.  Another is when the sugar wears off and I feel that slump which prompts me to want more.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 15, 2015)

I rarely use sugar, but of course I eat things with sugar in it like ice cream.  Moderation is key for sure.  I use raw unfiltered honey to sweeten my plain non-fat greek yogurt, and don't use any sugar in my coffee or tea.  Rarely drink tea, except sometimes in winter, and then I'll use honey for that too.

I never drank much soda even when I was young, now I only use plain carbonated water, sometimes with a splash of unsweetened juice or natural flavor.  I wouldn't drink diet soda with those sweeteners if you paid me, rather have a regular coke than two diets.  If I had to use a sweetener for something, it would be Stevia.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 15, 2015)

When I was diagnosed with diabetes in 2008 And had to start checking  food labels for sugar and salt content , I was astounded on how much sugar was in everyday foods that you wouldn't expect to be loaded with sugar ...We have a series on our TV At the moment called the truth about sugar ,it's a real eye opener however, we rarely buy/ use sugar , I do buy a small packet of sugar which is called "smart sugar" to add a little to the mixture when making my yoghurt ..Smart sugar is a mixture of stevia and cane sugar, it's claimed to be twice as sweet so you only need half the amount of regular sugar  added to any drinks/ foods.
Now I must confess I'm going to be really "BAD" today but I will leave that bit and tell all on What's on your agenda today


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 15, 2015)

> If I had to use a sweetener for something, it would be Stevia.



Whenever I see the word Stevia, I can't help but think of Lydia Rodarte-Quayle. :laugh: Breaking Bad fans will know exactly what I mean.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 15, 2015)

Kadee46 said:


> When I was diagnosed with diabetes in 2008 And had to start checking  food labels for sugar and salt content , I was astounded on how much sugar was in everyday foods that you wouldn't expect to be loaded with sugar ...We have a series on our TV At the moment called the truth about sugar ,it's a real eye opener however, we rarely buy/ use sugar , I do buy a small packet of sugar which is called "smart sugar" to add a little to the mixture when making my yoghurt ..Smart sugar is a mixture of stevia and cane sugar, it's claimed to be twice as sweet so you only need half the amount of regular sugar  added to any drinks/ foods.
> Now I must confess I'm going to be really "BAD" today but I will leave that bit and tell all on What's on your agenda today



Yep, the whole point of the video is that sugar is in everything, and in things you wouldn't expect to have sugar.  Even too much fructose is bad.  The guy in the video had given up sugar but did this test where he ate the same amount of sugar as most Aussies - 40 tsps a day.  But not in dessert type foods, but regular foods like yogurt, etc.  Within 3 weeks he has liver problems and has gained a ton of weight. 

I do use a bit of stevia in my porridge and cappuccino.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 15, 2015)

Not much sugar in my diet. Read labels and stay away from rich deserts, except some occasional ice cream.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 15, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Yep, the whole point of the video is that sugar is in everything, and in things you wouldn't expect to have sugar.  Even too much fructose is bad.  The guy in the video had given up sugar but did this test where he ate the same amount of sugar as most Aussies - 40 tsps a day.  But not in dessert type foods, but regular foods like yogurt, etc.  Within 3 weeks he has liver problems and has gained a ton of weight.
> 
> I do use a bit of stevia in my porridge and cappuccino.


i have a couple of books home , I bought at an Opp shop just before leaving on holiday I'm going to read when I get home they are called Sweet Poison ,and giving up sugar ... the book author is more than likely the same person you mentioned Annie , I have seen him on TV talking about his weight loss/ health after giving up sugar


----------



## grannyjo (Aug 15, 2015)

I prefer to have "real" sugar than the manufactured ones.  I very rarely eat much that contains sugar anyway,  usually get enough from the fruit I eat.

Each time I have approached the ice cream counter in the supermarket,  I am confronted with the  "low fat, low sugar"  alternatives - and they taste absolutely dreadful!  They've got some sort of alternative  "sugar"  content that simply makes them taste shocking and that leaves a really sour, mouth drawing foul taste in my mouth.

I've started to make my own ice cream - real milk,  real cream,  real sugar and vanilla.  I have maybe one or two scoops each time,  and I enjoy it.  No bitter after taste.


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 15, 2015)

I don’t buy anything that’s labeled “diet” or “low fat”, “low carb”, low this or that. I know that drinking a diet soda doesn’t mean I’m going to lose weight, but a lot of people do. (I don’t like the taste of most diet drinks.) Like I said before, the illusion of magical healthy qualities (and weight control/loss) is alive and well. Hey, if drinking a “diet” soda makes someone feel better, fine. :shrug:

I buy a small box of sugar maybe once every couple years, and that's for guests who want sugar in their coffee, tea, or whatever. I use artificial sweeteners, and I have no plans to stop. I eat a lot of frehs fruit, but also ice cream, cake, and cookies once in a while.

I’m also aware that sugar is in a lot of things other than the obvious sweet foods. I don’t think people need Food Police telling them that. If sugar is in everything, seems the only solution would be for people to stop eating, but I don’t think there’s much chance of that happening anytime soon.


----------



## Cookie (Aug 15, 2015)

http://www.amazon.com/Sugar-Blues-William-Dufty/dp/0446343129

Another book about the evils of sugar


----------



## imp (Aug 15, 2015)

Cookie said:


> Not much sugar in my diet. Read labels and stay away from rich deserts, except some occasional ice cream.



Even ice cream can be found with "no sugar added", which leaves open the question of artificial sweetening. Also, "low-fat" or "reduced fat" ice cream, watch out sugar isn't added to make the "mouth-feel" like regular product.   imp


----------



## tnthomas (Aug 15, 2015)

I avoid sugar and products that have artificial sweetener added; not always easy though.   I particularly like hazelnut creamer for morning coffee; has artificial sweetener included.  My wife is a_ big-time _sweets fan, she does not _yet_ have diabetes so I suppose there's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## ndynt (Aug 15, 2015)

I only use sugar to bake and then half stevia.  Even then I reduce the amount called for in recipe to half the amount.  Now salty and sour food...that is another thing.


----------

